# I fell in love with...



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 14, 2008)

Scottish Highland Ponies!!!! i definetly want one!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, why don't you tell us about them?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 14, 2008)

THERE AMAZING ;], lol. Um...i'll post about them tomorrow


----------

